# Ware cancelled



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

The I.H.S. will not be organising any more breeders meetings in the south of the country for the foreseeable future, this was a committee decition due to the fact that we had less people through the doors than we had last year, we feel that this is due to the fact that there are numarous meetings near to the Ware venue through out the year and we feel it is not fair to those who book tables to carry on with the meeting, so the society will concentrate on keeping the breeders meetings at Doncaster the largest in the country, as we believe they are after the attendance we have had on the 7/09/09 at the Dome.
Richard Brook I.H.S. Events Organiser


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Awww  Ware is the only show the I dont have to travel for at least 45 minutes to get to, I spent £350 there this year.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*ware*

do you not feel that the heat problems with the venue had anything to do with it ,as someone who books tables for these shows i feel that is the mane reason i would not go to that venue again, but would go to a show in that area


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

penfold said:


> do you not feel that the heat problems with the venue had anything to do with it ,as someone who books tables for these shows i feel that is the mane reason i would not go to that venue again, but would go to a show in that area


 i dare say the heat played a major factor,but also the travel,time and costs all added to it as well


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

jav07 said:


> i dare say the heat played a major factor,but also the travel,time and costs all added to it as well


 we have been deserted by the i.h.s down south we have to put up with traveling 4 hours and hotel to doncaster then


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

penfold said:


> we have been deserted by the i.h.s down south we have to put up with traveling 4 hours and hotel to doncaster then


 thats what i have to do when i do ware,the difference being that you are doing it for yourself(to sell)
and there are plenty of shows down south.


----------



## tina12 (Sep 2, 2008)

jav07 said:


> thats what i have to do when i do ware,the difference being that you are doing it for yourself(to sell)
> and there are plenty of shows down south.


so maybe the society should change its name from international herpetological society to ' i cant not be bothered with southeners, non international, northerners only society ' :bash:
the I.H.S IS A JOKE, get a proper internet presence and get into the current century. :devil:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

jav07 said:


> thats what i have to do when i do ware,the difference being that you are doing it for yourself(to sell)
> and there are plenty of shows down south.


Or to buy or just to go and support the deminishing shows, As an attendee last year the only real problem was the Heat,


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

tina12 said:


> so maybe the society should change its name from international herpetological society to ' i cant not be bothered with southeners, non international, northerners only society ' :bash:
> the I.H.S IS A JOKE, get a proper internet presence and get into the current century. :devil:


Why dont you say what you mean... :whistling2:

Or how about, there are loads of shows in the south of the country regularly but barely any (in comparison) in the North. :whip::bash:


----------



## tina12 (Sep 2, 2008)

beege_3 said:


> Why dont you say what you mean... :whistling2:
> 
> Or how about, there are loads of shows in the south of the country regularly but barely any (in comparison) in the North. :whip::bash:


so that makes it ok to cancell the only one they do in the south ?
I pay a yearly membership to the ihs , do you ?
get your head out of the sand ,it might not affect you personally now , but the ihs is supposed to be just that THE INTERNATIONAL HERPETOLOGICAL SOCIETY , if the cant be arsed with organising a show a few hundred miles south of doncaster , what future do they have as a INTERNATIONAL society ?


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

tina12 said:


> so maybe the society should change its name from international herpetological society to ' i cant not be bothered with southeners, non international, northerners only society ' :bash:


Since the IHS covers the entire UK, Doncaster is quite a central location!

It's four hours travel and a hotel for us to go to Doncaster as well ... I'm glad the IHS considers the whole UK and not just the Southerners


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

tina12 said:


> so that makes it ok to cancell the only one they do in the south ?
> I pay a yearly membership to the ihs , do you ?
> get your head out of the sand ,it might not affect you personally now , but the ihs is supposed to be just that THE INTERNATIONAL HERPETOLOGICAL SOCIETY , if the cant be arsed with organising a show a few hundred miles south of doncaster , what future do they have as a INTERNATIONAL society ?


 i do,and i also give as much free time as possible,would you put the time in to organise a show,if they couldnt be arsed they would do the shows in leeds/bradford which is on our door step


----------



## tina12 (Sep 2, 2008)

toyah said:


> Since the IHS covers the entire UK, Doncaster is quite a central location!
> 
> It's four hours travel and a hotel for us to go to Doncaster as well ... I'm glad the IHS considers the whole UK and not just the Southerners


Doncaster is not a central location ,it might be central for you but its not in the centre of the uk , is it ?
I think you will find the midlands is more of a central location in the uk, hence its name :whistling2: 
In the past the majority of the uk shows where in the midlands, and it worked well as people travelled to them.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

northampton is the centre of England.. me and a few locals were talking about the fact it would be great if there was one here.. very easy access to most people in England, and Wales.. still a trek for the scottish guys i know.
its on the m1 and A14 aswell.


----------



## tina12 (Sep 2, 2008)

jav07 said:


> i do,and i also give as much free time as possible,would you put the time in to organise a show,if they couldnt be arsed they would do the shows in leeds/bradford which is on our door step


the subsciption question was not directed to you ,obviously you have membership :bash:

This bit makes no sense to me
can you enlighten ?
[/quote]
if they couldnt be arsed they would do the shows in leeds/bradford which is on our door step[/quote]

you mean your doorstep ? i dont understand who 'our' is ?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

tina12 said:


> Doncaster is not a central location ,it might be central for you but its not in the centre of the uk , is it ?
> I think you will find the midlands is more of a central location in the uk, hence its name :whistling2:
> In the past the majority of the uk shows where in the midlands, and it worked well as people travelled to them.


 what about *Rodbaston *


----------



## tina12 (Sep 2, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> northampton is the centre of England.. me and a few locals were talking about the fact it would be great if there was one here.. very easy access to most people in England, and Wales.. still a trek for the scottish guys i know.
> its on the m1 and A14 aswell.


Are you a member of the IHS Nigel ? just out of interest ?
:notworthy:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

was ware the show where the dome was that animals and people got very overheated at last time?

or was that somewhere else


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

tina12 said:


> so that makes it ok to cancell the only one they do in the south ?
> I pay a yearly membership to the ihs , do you ?
> get your head out of the sand ,it might not affect you personally now , but the ihs is supposed to be just that THE INTERNATIONAL HERPETOLOGICAL SOCIETY , if the cant be arsed with organising a show a few hundred miles south of doncaster , what future do they have as a INTERNATIONAL society ?


Fair point.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

tina12 said:


> the subsciption question was not directed to you ,obviously you have membership :bash:
> 
> This bit makes no sense to me
> can you enlighten ?


if they couldnt be arsed they would do the shows in leeds/bradford which is on our door step[/quote]

you mean your doorstep ? i dont understand who 'our' is ?[/quote]
the shows organiser is from bradford/i am near bradford hense the term our doorstep.it would be easier to organise a show close to home as it would be alot less work involved.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

tina12 said:


> Are you a member of the IHS Nigel ? just out of interest ?
> :notworthy:


 i'll be honest here. i am, but i joined so i can have tables at rodbaston.. then to find out today 9no idea if its true) that i might not have had to do that.
i probably will stay joined now though.


----------



## tina12 (Sep 2, 2008)

jav07 said:


> what about *Rodbaston *


What about it ?
as you seem to be the internet gob of the IHS ,can you tell me your name and your position on the commitee ? as a member i would like to know who 
you are and your position/motives ?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

sparkle said:


> was ware the show where the dome was that animals and people got very overheated at last time?
> 
> or was that somewhere else


 somewhere else.
the temps were checked by several people at ware 70-80 throughout the day


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

jav07 said:


> somewhere else.
> the temps were checked by several people at ware 70-80 throughout the day


fabby thanks

: victory:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

tina12 said:


> What about it ?
> as you seem to be the internet gob of the IHS ,can you tell me your name and your position on the commitee ? as a member i would like to know who
> you are and your position/motives ?


 im not on the comittee just a member, i post info on the shows,anything i post can be found on the i.h.s website,no motives 
james


----------



## tina12 (Sep 2, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> i'll be honest here. i am, but i joined so i can have tables at rodbaston.. then to find out today 9no idea if its true) that i might not have had to do that.
> i probably will stay joined now though.


stay a member mate ! at least you have that cheap tacky pamplet to look forward to a few times a year , with info published in it that you can find on the net free of charge :whistling2:
so you like me joined to get tables at a show... but wait there is no southern show now ! mmm ........


----------



## tina12 (Sep 2, 2008)

jav07 said:


> im not on the comittee just a member, i post info on the shows,anything i post can be found on the i.h.s website,no motives
> james


so maybe you should make it clear in your posts what is your 'personal view' and is not the view of the society ?
could save the ihs a few law suits ay ?
I could do the same as yourself as a full paid up member and qoute from a website and also give my personal opinion, not right is it ?:whistling2:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

tina12 said:


> so that makes it ok to cancell the only one they do in the south ?
> I pay a yearly membership to the ihs , do you ?
> get your head out of the sand ,it might not affect you personally now , but the ihs is supposed to be just that THE INTERNATIONAL HERPETOLOGICAL SOCIETY , if the cant be arsed with organising a show a few hundred miles south of doncaster , what future do they have as a INTERNATIONAL society ?


Hi all,

So do I.

I don't think you answered jav07's question tina12 how much time will you donate to help the soceity.

Funny normally the ones that mouth off are the one's that cannot be bothered to get off their backsides and help out.

I think there was a clue in his answer people turning up to the show be it both members and sellers, why do you expect a seller to travel from Scotland to Ware if members cannot be bothered to turn up.

Come up with a new venue, and some Idears how to get both parties back and put it to the IHS to discuss,you may get somewhere.

I don't mind where shows are I will travel, but I am not going to travel a long way for half a dozen tables.

Maybe loose the attitude too it will get you nowhere.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

tina12 said:


> so that makes it ok to cancell the only one they do in the south ?
> I pay a yearly membership to the ihs , do you ?
> get your head out of the sand ,it might not affect you personally now , but the ihs is supposed to be just that THE INTERNATIONAL HERPETOLOGICAL SOCIETY , if the cant be arsed with organising a show a few hundred miles south of doncaster , what future do they have as a INTERNATIONAL society ?


Since this was directed at me I feel I should have the right to air my views, and vent as clearly as you did. At the minute, I do not pay a yearly membership BUT I do not see how this can possibly affect my opinion, or even be anything to do with you.

I recently GLADLY did a 12 hour travelling day to get to Doncaster and back, and I dont drive. I supported the show ( as I have done without membership for the past few years), and shall be doing the same at Rodbaston. Before which, I will be buying a yearly FAMILY membership (again, which isnt really anyof your concern).

Back onto the topic at hand, if you are so bothered about where the shows are based why dont you contact the IHS and ask if you could possibly organise a show near you, or even organising one in the geological centre of Britain which I believe is either Dunsop Bridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia or Haltwhistle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and good luck to you, if you do. Or maybe you just want to be all mouth and no substance. :whistling2:

I agree that the IHS should cover INTERNATIONAL shows, but again should this not be brought up with those who can give you answers instead of ranting at those who wouldnt possibly be able to give you an answer? 

Bryan


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

tina12 said:


> so maybe you should make it clear in your posts what is your 'personal view' and is not the view of the society ?
> could save the ihs a few law suits ay ?
> I could do the same as yourself as a full paid up member and qoute from a website and also give my personal opinion, not right is it ?:whistling2:


 law suits? and you are giving your personal opinion.
what i quote is what ive been asked to quote by the original poster.
whats wrong with helping promote and keeping people informed about shows


----------



## tina12 (Sep 2, 2008)

jav07 said:


> law suits? and you are giving your personal opinion.
> what i quote is what ive been asked to quote by the original poster.
> whats wrong with helping promote and keeping people informed about shows


so who was the original poster that asked you to post ?
nothing wrong with helping promote and keeping people informed about shows but who are you ? are you the offical voice of the IHS ?


----------



## kingy (Oct 1, 2007)

tina12 said:


> you are not a memer of the IHS ? so i am not interested on your opinion of it , ie pay up or shut up , this forum is free , if you where that botherd about the IHS put you money where your mouth is contribute an article or two, instead of being a keyboard warrior.


what has being a member or not got to do with beege or any 1 elses opinions? i am not a member but still got and support the shows that are put on. i think that what has put a bee in your bonnet is that, you now may have to get up off your a**s to get to the shows now. i travelle all over and enjoy every minute of it. and as for being a key baord warrior, ur the agressive 1 here:lol2:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

tina12 said:


> so who was the original poster that asked you to post ?
> nothing wrong with helping promote and keeping people informed about shows but who are you ? are you the offical voice of the IHS ?


 as i said i,m a member like you.if you look at the first post the name richard brook appears at the bottom.
people wanted more info on shows so i offered to post info on reptile forums.
who are you?


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

tina12 said:


> Doncaster is not a central location ,it might be central for you but its not in the centre of the uk , is it ?
> I think you will find the midlands is more of a central location in the uk, hence its name :whistling2:
> In the past the majority of the uk shows where in the midlands, and it worked well as people travelled to them.


Aberdeen - Doncaster = 370 miles (not even the top of the UK)
Plymouth - Doncaster = 243 miles (as a random very Southern location)

The Midlands might well be the middle of England (hence their name :whistling2, but they're certainly not the middle of the UK...



sparkle said:


> was ware the show where the dome was that animals and people got very overheated at last time?
> 
> or was that somewhere else


That was Doncaster I believe, in the dome area where shows are no longer held.



cornmorphs said:


> i'll be honest here. i am, but i joined so i can have tables at rodbaston.. then to find out today 9no idea if its true) that i might not have had to do that.
> i probably will stay joined now though.


Non-members can go into Rodbaston to buy, but only members can get tables...


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

> you are not a memer of the IHS ? so i am not interested on your opinion of it , ie pay up or shut up , this forum is free , if you where that botherd about the IHS put you money where your mouth is contribute an article or two, instead of being a keyboard warrior.


Says the person ranting on here about the IHS. Thats a bit rich.

Actually when you think about it, not being a member and attending 3 shows a year means I contribute £15 (three people going each time), so £45 a year, which compared to a member attending one show a year on their own, I actually pay £20 more than those. Therefore, I and others like me donate on the same level as members.

Also, a couple of posts ago you retorted to someone that the IHS mag is nothing but _"that cheap tacky pamplet" _yet now you are saying you have written articles in it. They couldnt of been of that great a substance if they only made it into a cheap tacky pamplet.

Oh and the bit about being a keyboard warrior, come find me at Rodbaston and ill gladly have a cuppa with you and talk about this face to face then see who the keyboard warrior is.


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

toyah said:


> Aberdeen - Doncaster = 370 miles (not even the top of the UK)
> Plymouth - Doncaster = 243 miles (as a random very Southern location)
> 
> The Midlands might well be the middle of England (hence their name :whistling2, but they're certainly not the middle of the UK...


Just to help you out Toyah, the geolical centre of the UK is being debated as between.

Haltwhistle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and 

Dunsop Bridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

The lowest of which is approximately 41miles further north of Doncaster.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

beege_3 said:


> Just to help you out Toyah, the geolical centre of the UK is being debated as between.
> 
> Haltwhistle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Thanks beege_3  Both further North than Doncaster! The IHS should move their shows to Dunsop bridge to avoid being so Southern-centric :lol2:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

tina can i ask what law suits and what motives you think i have?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Closing this for now and will take at look at it later when I have more time to sort out the problems.


----------

